# Rockler's New Silicone Glue Brush is it worth the price?



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dude no justification needed here its just good common sense.the factors you mention is real and it dose add up .i read a book many year ago that changed my way of thinking on thing as this. the book "Your Money or Your Life" is a good read on a vary of issues. in a nut shell why waste when you don't have to.i use a silcone butter spreader myself and its reuseable. but the brush seem far better and they were on sale for a while .i intend to get one.


----------



## GrandpaLen

Lance, thanks for posting.

Daniel, thanks for the review. 
While my contribution to wasting the Natural Resources used in making the metal handles amounts to a drop in a bucket, collectively we woodworkers fill that bucket many times over during the course of a year and beyond that we only need to remember that a flood starts with that first drop of water.
As a Worldwide industry of even hobbiest woodworkers, this would make a noticible savings of Natural Resources.
Those little brushes don't take up much room in a landfill and they may even be made from recycled metal but when I bring them to the shop there future is a dead end. 
I for one am saving the little acid brushes for the few times the Silicone brush won't do.

It's not nice to abuse Mother Nature. - Len


----------



## Enoelf

Nice write up.
If I could make a suggestion on your website? I suggest that you change the font that you are using to something in the Verdana/Tahoma family around 11pt. The background image that you are using as wallpaper combined with the 10pt Times New Roman style font really detracts from the readability of your page.

Just my .02$

Thanks for sharing.
Well done.


----------



## longgone

I have been using the lead acid brushes for years. I bought mt last pack of 40 brushes at harbor Freight ovr 4 years ago and I wash the brush by hosing it off with the hose just outside my shop door. Of the 40 brushes that were originally in the pack I have used 3 or 4. I use primarily Tight Bond glue but I do use epoxy when i glue up oily woods such as Cocobolo and Teak.

I have been looking at one of those Rockler brushes for when I use epoxy since the epoxy cannot be cleaned off of the lead acid brushes. Have you used the Rockler glue brush with epoxy glues and how does it ckean up after epoxy???


----------



## RichardD

I too have used the metal flux brushes that you buy in bulk. About 3 months ago though, I decided to purchased this Rockler Wood Glue Brush and I gotta tell ya…I fell in love with this thing. I had my doubts at first, especially with the glue possibly not drying all the way deep inside the brush. After allowing it to sit overnight though, the glue was dry and crumbled right away. I love the design because it reminds me a lot of a ceramic tile thin-set trowel. I brush the glue on evenly with the short-side and then spin the brush to the longer bristles and it leaves nice lines of glue that allows for a better setup and good seating of the glue. I would like to purchase one of two more just for the sake of using them with other glues and/or bonding liquids. I HIGHLY recommend that you buy one of these brushes to anyone who does not have one.


----------



## abie

Available in the 99 cent store for 99 cents called "a basting brush" 
my 99 cents worth


----------



## thedude50

I have asked asked Daniel to increase the size of the font to a 13 as it is easier to read. I don't know if he will change the font to the one you seek because someone else will say it distracts from the site. As you know you cant please everyone and we still try to please everybody. Being i am over 50 I like bigger fonts but I can always turn up to zoom in the browser.

Greg I didn't do the tests for this Daniel did and I don't know if he tested epoxy.

I too have used and washed my acid brushes for a long time, but very often I am on to something else and i forget the brush and it gets tossed. I thing its is a good Idea and i like the rockler bruss.

Abie do you have a picture of this brush you speak about ?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I have been wondering if this was worth buying…seems like it. Thanks for posting the review


----------



## crashn

i went to the 'dollar' store, they had them, only they were 2 bucks. Still picked up a couple, cut off the long brissells a bit shorter and they work great. Missed the sale at rockler, but based on WWMM adivce, tried these and they work the same.


----------



## thedude50

what is wwmm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood working for mere mortals


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think rockler still has them at 3.99


----------



## timbit2006

I plan on getting one of these. I find with the acid brushes, the brissels fall out and really make a mess.


----------



## thedude50

do they have the spatula on the other end


----------



## JoeLyddon

*This is kinda FUNNY…*

*This is how I spread glue in Glue-Up:*

*I go to my Scrap Bucket next to my Band Saw…*

*If I am doing a laminating type of glue-up* where a lot of glue has to be spread, I look for a piece maybe 2"-3" wide, like a piece of 1/4" plywood, file over the edges & faces to remove burrs, etc. & to clean it up. I squirt the glue out of the bottle and spread it around using my New Made spreader… works great… I make sure it's long enough to when I'm done, I can lay it down on the edge of the bench with the wet side hanging over the edge. When dry, I set it aside & will use it again and again until I lose it or throw it away…

*If it's small area to be glued like edge to edge gluing,* I go to the same Scrap Bucket and get a smaller piece… maybe 1/2" - 1" wide, I squirt out the glue bead down the middle of the edge, & merely use my spreader, Flat Side Down on the glue edge… and I just Pad it Up & Down, spreading the glue over the edge… For a Dado or Rabbet groove, I tend to use the very End of the piece to Pad up/down & side to side… Works like a charm.
Do it the way you find that works… simple.

Does not cost me a cent… and really works great!

*As the dried glue gets thicker & thicker upon reusing it, it tends to make it easier to spread/Pad the glue…*


----------



## chopnhack

Same here, Dollar Store, red Betty Croker silicone brush - $1


----------



## Pete_Jud

Dollar store, a buck apiece, just cut them off a little, and they work on the BBQ as well.


----------



## thedude50

do any of you guys know who have gone to the dollar store wither or not the brushes have a spatula on the other end like the rockler brushes ?


----------



## jaidee

The ones I have seen do not have the spatula end. I bought mine from Rockler when they had a sale and I also had a promo, so it ended up costing me about a buck-fifty. Worth it. Spatula is good for dados but tends to push glue over the edge on narrow surfaces. Brush works great, holds glue well.


----------



## Pete_Jud

Use the phony credit cards that send in the mail at no cost to me. Glue pops right off and the price is right. But also have a couple dollar store ones that I have cut the bristles off with a pair of clips.


----------



## thedude50

Well I dont have these yet as daniel has them but i just added a half a dozen to my rockler shopping cart so next time i need to buy something i really need i wiull have enough to last for a year or more


----------



## greg48

I used to get my glue spreaders free in the mail, not so much anymore. But, they were free credit card offers which I removed from the mailer and stacked in the garage for use at a later time. I still have a stack about 2" thick.


----------



## piloon

Want a spatula end?
Simply heat the end with a plumber's torch and shape it to suite, the handle portion is basic poly and shapes well.


----------



## twoblacklabs

FYI. The Dollar Store version does not have the spatula end. However, there is also a red Betty Crocker double ended spatula for $1. In my local Dollar Tree store, they were right next to each other. The spatula ends are not flat but they are easily trimmed straight with a razor knife.


----------



## Zinderin

Yes, I was going to offer up that these are sold at my local grocery store (in like 50 different sizes) starting at like a $1.50 for the half inch wide ones …. same exact brush Rockler is offering for $5.

It doesn't have the spatula end, but uhm …. reallly?

If you don't have enough scrap spreader sticks (am I the only one that makes these?) ... just heat the plastic handle in a 400 degree oven and crush it in your vice.


----------



## thedude50

for me these work they last a long long time and I would rather spend my money at rockler than a dollar tree


----------

